# accelerometer



## guguli (23. Sep 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ichhab erst mal eine verständnisfrage: der Accelerometer ist dafür da um die momentane Geschwindigkeit des Gerätes zu messen ?!

Nun habe ich einen Accelerometer geschrieben und ich lasse die werte von X-Y-Z Aches anzeigen. nun die werte die ich bekomme sind ungleich null obwohl das Gerät sich nicht bewegt. 
z.B. für die Z-Achse habe ich einen wert von 9.91.. . Muss das nicht 0 sein wenn das gerät in ruhezusaten ist???


THX


----------



## dzim (24. Sep 2014)

Nein, der misst nur die Beschleunigung, also ob du das Gerät zum Beispiel schüttelst (und wie). Für die Geschwindikeit müsste es ja ein Speedometer sein - dafür nutzt man dann aber eher GPS.


----------



## guguli (26. Sep 2014)

Beschleunigung ist schon richtig mein Fehler mit Geschwindigkeit.

ICh kann nun die Werte von X-Y-Z-Achse anzeigen lassen.
Ich möchte aber wenn ich einen Button klicke, dann ab dieser Seconde sollen diese Werte für jede sec. in einer Datei gespeichert werden.
Ich hab bis jetzt :

```
private void createFile(String Text) {
		FileOutputStream fos = null;
		try {
			fos = openFileOutput("mynote.txt", MODE_PRIVATE);
			fos.write(Text.getBytes());
			Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), "File created succesfully",
					Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			Log.e("CreateFile", e.getLocalizedMessage());
		} catch (IOException e) {
			Log.e("CreateFile", e.getLocalizedMessage());
		} finally {
			if (fos != null) {
				try {
					fos.flush();
					fos.close();
				} catch (IOException e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
		}
	}
```
so kann ich eine FIle erzeugen. nun möchte ich diese werte 

```
tv.setText("X axis" + "\t\t" + last_x);
				tv1.setText("Y axis" + "\t\t" + last_y);
				tv2.setText("Z axis" + "\t\t" + last_z);
```
nach der Betätigung des Buttons "Save" jede Sekunde speichern in der erzeugten File speichern.

Kan mir einer nen Tipp geben?
THX


----------

